# May 15 Highlifter ride



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Me in the pond... 



 
jctgumby in the pond...


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

You fixed your problem... MIMB automatically embeds youtube videos.. all you have to enter is the link, MIMB does the rest... :mimbrules:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

MIMB Automatically embeds videos from MANY sites... All you have to do is paste in a url. You can read about it here: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=84


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We had a great time at Highlifter...Now I am ready for Choudrant this Saturday


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice vids... I love ridin in them ponds!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That was a fun little hole...I think we spent about 3 hours playin in that one spot...Got pretty deep in the middle


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Yea, I spent almost an entire day playin in a pond about that size not too long ago.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

It was a good time. I wanted to get a vid of my wife, but she wouldn't let us video her. She rode my brute, and the other 3 of us walked along with her. She was scared to drown the bike. I am slowly getting her ready to have her own Brute. I think that when we go on the Choudrant ride, she will be a little less scared. Maybe she will even let me video her.... Gotta get that video, and post it. Nothing like a woman on a brute negotiating a gnarly hole.... LOL...


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice, how did yall like hl park. Last time I was there it was nothing but clay and sucked really bad.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

We had fun...It was pretty dry...But we still got to play a lil bit


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Good deal, nutin like a good day of riding.


----------

